# Petfinder.com



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

So how often do you check out all those poor dogs and/or cats listed on Petfinder.com?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I check out a few times a week- I scan for GRs and any sighthounds and just randomly look


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I really try to stay away from Petfinder. My reason ~ There are so many dogs, including Goldens, listed that are in need. How would I choose which dog I would post asking for help and which one not to? 

For all the dogs posted and saved, I'd have to skip over way too many.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I rarely post one... but I look just out of morbid curiousity I guess.


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

I am compelled to look and it drives my husband insane. Same with the golden retriever rescue. And on this site. Probably 2x a day.
Our backyard is too small although we do take the dogs out at the very least 3x a week to the dog park for a 90 minute walk. Ok, I am justifying...yet again why to get another dog. You would think 2 was enough but apparently not!!! lol
My kids are teens so we are waiting til they are done high school then we will move and get a HUGE backyard with another dog. I think I will have worn down Mike by then!!! lol 
geez, i just finished reading this and what a looong post to answer a poll. :doh:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I rarely post one... but I look just out of morbid curiousity I guess.


It's heartbreaking. I just don't know how to choose who to post and who not, too???


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I look daily..*

I look daily but don't really do a search jusst look at the Petfinder msg. forum and anytime I see Golden Ret., Golden Ret. Mix, or Flat Coated Retriever, I post them here and e-mail rescues for them.

I have to say that I bet 60-70% OF THE time the dogs I post on Golden Retriever Forum get rescued and opposed to maybe only 10% OF THE time do the Labs and Lab Mixex get saved, that I post on the Labrador Retriever Forum.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Our rescue has a few people check it daily , so we know if there are dogs in need in our area....


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I look through the site several times a day...not sure why since I already have enough dogs.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

petfinder is how i found my last two fosters and where i found faith who will probably end up being a failed foster, she is such a good girl. other two fosters found great homes.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I can't go there I just get overwhelmed by it all.


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> I can't go there I just get overwhelmed by it all.


I have to agree with you Hooch.

Someone sent me a link to a shelter in Georgia on Pet Finder. There was a golden mix on there that she had just placed into foster.

Yes, all the pups on there were mix breeds...I had to close the link. Starting on this Monday through Friday...there were 16 pups that were to be put down.

I sat here...said a little prayer for all of them

Charlotte
(MotherHen)


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I hate that I feel that way but it is almost an out of contro feeling for me. I had the same expereince when we had like 20 rescues on the board in one day. There are just so many out there. And for everyone of PetFinder there isn;t telling howm many shelters that don;t use it that have dog sout there. It is just so overwhelming.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I have to admit I look several times per day. I look to see if there are any Golden or Golden mixes in my area that I might able to foster. If I can not help them personally I look to see if I can find a rescue that can help that dog. However it is sad to see so many dogs, and cats as well, in need and so many will never get to their forever homes.....


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I check it mostly when somebody posts a dog here that just grabs my heart.

I do want to say is that I cannot believe how powerful a tool Petfinder is. In the past year, the people I have met in town with new dogs or even in obedience school, I think about 50% found there dogs on petfinder.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

I only check it when I have time to notify rescues, and typically I choose what I think will be put down first--the seniors. Also, if you look at the right side of the page (as oppsed to the pictures) you can quickly scan through them b/c many are already in rescues. I stop when I get to one that is in an animal control or similar type setting and then I open another browser and link onto the land of puregold rescue map. 

I don't pick and choose, maybe at a given time I'll come across 10 or 15 purebred senior goldens that aren't already in rescues and I notify at least one rescue about each. Some groups are so fabulous about getting back to me and even keeping me updated and others don't. Mary from GRREAT is one that immediately writes me back and she has gone and gotten at least a half dozen seniors I've written her about. 

I rarely post about them anywhere, though. Usually it's just notifying rescue groups. Roughly half the time they tell me that they were already aware of the dog. But, I remember writing to a rescue, I think in New Mexico, about 2 goldens in an area shelter that were going to be euthanized that week, and they said I was the first one to notify them. So, I don't feel any of this is a waste of time...


----------

